# Hydrogeology



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2007)

The Agency has a training contract with one of the local universities and they are coming to the Agency tomorrow to have an info session on the possibility of bringing their Hydrogeology Masters Program to us. Most likely classes here at work afterhours.

Not having a geology background, just wondering how bad it would be to jump in now, if they decide to offer it. My background is chemical engineering.

I know I have said I wouldn't go on for my masters but if someone else will pay for it and I don't have to travel...it might be worth the effort. I review groundwater stuff occassionally (I've attended some training which give the basics)...might make my job easier.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 18, 2007)

I would jump on it if I were you. It sounds convenient and if the $$ isn't an issue, why not?

I doubt you will have any trouble not having a geological background, but I could be wrong. Ask them if there are any pre-requisites. I'm sure they'll let you know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

snickerd3 said:


> Not having a geology background, just wondering how bad it would be to jump in now, if they decide to offer it. My background is chemical engineering.


I work on the hydrogeological aspects of environmental remediation - really the only engineer in my section that feels comfortable enough to do it.

I don't think the geology background is a must. Hydrogeology is one of those fields where different practioners will emphasize different aspects. For instance, if you are more of a geologist, you would probably emphasize your understanding of the geological processes that established the underlying lithology and water bearning units. As much as I throw off on that understanding, it is helpful if you are looking for things like silted in river beds or other geological structures that could explain when the groundwater (and contamination) is observed to act contrary to your investigative interpretations. From an engineer's perspective, you would probably emphasize the mechanics of groundwater flow based on the engineering properties of the aquifer (hydraulic conductivity, porosity, bulk density, etc.) and how that interacts with groundwater resources (potable supply) or contaminant fate and transport. Lately I have been looking at a few systems where you have grondwater-surface water interactions that are tidally influenced with respect to fate and transport (and discharge) of contaminants into a riverine system. Talk about complicated!

I think hydrogeology is a fascinating field but it is also a field that has matured. What I mean by that is over the past few years, there hasn't been a whole lot of groundbreaking work done to advance the state of the science, so to speak. Many of the huge advancements came during the 1990s that promised to revolutionize the industry - as I stand on the cusp of entering 2008, I am saying ... ummmm ... yeah, right. From a practical perspective, you have your basic models and investigative methods for looking at water resouces (and contamination) but many of the yet-to-be developed methods like stochastic modeling are mostly pie in the sky IMHO. They require data sets that are typically unrealistic (closed system) or too expensive to obtain relevant, reliable data that is of the quality to verify and validate the modeling effort.

Hydrogeology is obviously getting large plugs for remediation these days but I believe as groundwater resources become more scarce, the need for qualified hydrogeologist will grow exponentially. Remember, we can live without many things in this country, but we cannot live without clean, reliable drinking water. Period. Not to mention how the cycle of that water is integral to the environment around us.

At the very least you should investigate the opportunities that would come with a hydrogeology degree. I would say the benefit is that many of those degree programs are interdisciplinary, meaning you can pick and choose what topics to match together with very few articulated courses. This way you can keep it interesting for you and pick up a new skill (and maybe profession) in the mean time. I have taken courses in groundwater hydrology, contaminant fate and transport, as well as immiscible fluids in porous media. You can probably find your balance of interests as well - especially if you have an occupational goal in mind.

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

JR


----------

